# BLACK FRIDAY! Let's see your black bikes!



## fordmike65 (Nov 29, 2019)




----------



## Frank and Pam Skid Kings (Nov 29, 2019)




----------



## vincev (Nov 29, 2019)




----------



## vincev (Nov 29, 2019)




----------



## saladshooter (Nov 29, 2019)




----------



## CURTIS L LINDGREN (Nov 29, 2019)




----------



## BLWNMNY (Nov 29, 2019)

The only black one I have.....


----------



## Lookn4bikes (Nov 29, 2019)




----------



## catfish (Nov 29, 2019)




----------



## catfish (Nov 29, 2019)




----------



## catfish (Nov 29, 2019)




----------



## Kickstand3 (Nov 29, 2019)

Blackness


----------



## rollfaster (Nov 29, 2019)

Black Friday..


----------



## tech549 (Nov 29, 2019)

black friday


----------



## Just Jeff (Nov 29, 2019)




----------



## Doublejj (Nov 29, 2019)

No sn anywhere. Murray Sebring coaster.Ft brake and rack added bt former owner. Looking for year and a head tube badge! Cheers


----------



## 39zep (Nov 29, 2019)




----------



## fordmike65 (Nov 29, 2019)

39zep said:


> View attachment 1103223
> 
> View attachment 1103224
> 
> View attachment 1103225


----------



## CWCMAN (Nov 29, 2019)




----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Nov 29, 2019)

1896 Columbia 40 Safety Bicycle
It has most of the accessory options.


----------



## TieDye (Nov 29, 2019)

1953 Roadmaster.  The only black one we have.


----------



## Hammerhead (Nov 29, 2019)




----------



## bikewhorder (Nov 29, 2019)

39zep said:


> View attachment 1103223
> 
> View attachment 1103224
> 
> View attachment 1103225



Wow! You win!


----------



## kreika (Nov 29, 2019)




----------



## tripple3 (Nov 29, 2019)

1936 Electric on black Friday


----------



## John G04 (Nov 29, 2019)

41 Schwinn, 41 Iver Johnson, and a Jc Higgins Regal Deluxe that I actually got today on black friday!


----------



## cyclingday (Nov 29, 2019)




----------



## cyclingday (Nov 29, 2019)

Only one black bike in the bunch, but we did take a Black Friday ride on the Whizzers.














It was a great day out in the wind, as far away from a shopping center as possible.


----------



## schwinnguyinohio (Nov 29, 2019)

62 jag


----------



## vincev (Nov 29, 2019)




----------



## vincev (Nov 29, 2019)




----------



## vincev (Nov 29, 2019)




----------



## barneyguey (Nov 29, 2019)

This is the only black one I have left. I sold the others to buy head badges and bicycles with cool head badges. Ha Ha Ha


----------



## Hobo Bill (Nov 29, 2019)

1902 columbia just a waitin' for the next ride...


----------



## Rivnut (Nov 29, 2019)

and


----------



## charnleybob (Nov 29, 2019)




----------



## Rusty McNickel (Nov 29, 2019)




----------



## Notagamerguy (Nov 29, 2019)

Wip


----------



## redline1968 (Nov 29, 2019)




----------



## sccruiser (Nov 29, 2019)




----------



## Blue Streak (Nov 29, 2019)




----------



## sccruiser (Nov 29, 2019)




----------



## cyclingday (Nov 29, 2019)




----------



## piercer_99 (Nov 29, 2019)




----------



## Kramai88 (Nov 29, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 3-speeder (Nov 29, 2019)




----------



## Rollo (Nov 29, 2019)




----------



## cyclingday (Nov 29, 2019)




----------



## cyclingday (Nov 29, 2019)




----------



## cyclingday (Nov 29, 2019)




----------



## cyclingday (Nov 29, 2019)




----------



## cyclingday (Nov 29, 2019)




----------



## Goldenrod (Nov 29, 2019)

To me black bikes have engines.





View attachment 1103675


----------



## hoofhearted (Nov 30, 2019)




----------



## Jon Olson (Nov 30, 2019)

1938 Roadmaster Supreme.


----------



## schwinnguyinohio (Nov 30, 2019)

67


----------



## spoker (Nov 30, 2019)

7 speed i think 1999,og,schwinn classic tires


----------



## MP12965 (Nov 30, 2019)




----------



## ADReese (Nov 30, 2019)




----------



## kccomet (Nov 30, 2019)

black is beautiful


----------



## Krakatoa (Dec 1, 2019)

Black is good any day of the week...






Good post Mike


----------



## bikesnbuses (Dec 1, 2019)

frankandpam said:


> View attachment 1103082



NICE! Heres MY "black" Zep!


----------



## mrg (Dec 1, 2019)

I have a few black bikes but this is what I rode today, 38 Colson Commander


----------



## bobcycles (Dec 1, 2019)

This might be the BLACKEST black bike?
A couple of years back I restored a 'clone' of a fabled and actual bicycle residing in a distinguished collection in Chicago....
A 1941 Schwinn BA607 all black bicycle with gold 'box' pinstriping everywhere (like a Paramount etc),
 front and rear expander drum brakes, and unusual circular "All American" head badge.
After a couple of trips to visit the actual bicycle and dozens of photographs taken from 
all angles to document and replicate the original, the work began.
The complete and full restoration began on a 1941 Schwinn cantilever bike using the extensive image file as a guide
for local pin striping master Tom Clark to follow at the final stage.  Lobdell rims, Pat Pending hubs, deep pan
Mesinger Deluxe saddle etc etc.
The result?  A true as possible clone of this legendary bicycle that was perhaps originally some
sort of award bicycle for a Schwinn executive?  No one really knows..  but as far as we do
know the original is one of a kind.
Now with it's Blackie clone...in the careful watchful hands of new owner and a fellow So Cal Cabe Member.

Paint
it
BLACK----- M, Jagger/ K Richards 1966





























  Below are a few closeups of the original Black 41' where it currently resides...


----------



## 39zep (Dec 1, 2019)

bobcycles said:


> This might be the BLACKEST black bike?
> A couple of years back I restored a 'clone' of a fabled and actual bicycle residing in a distinguished collection in Chicago....
> A 1941 Schwinn BA607 all black bicycle with gold 'box' pinstriping everywhere (like a Paramount etc),
> front and rear expander drum brakes, and unusual circular "All American" head badge.
> ...



Hey Bob,
Happy Holidays. I was at Toms when your black/gold was getting striped. By chance a couple weeks later I ran across this whizzer prototype model D brochure from my Dads Collection. Base bike in the ad was painted in the same color combo. Thought maybe Schwinn used the color combo for promotions, etc. Sorry pics aren’t better.


----------



## bobcycles (Dec 1, 2019)

39zep said:


> Hey Bob,
> Happy Holidays. I was at Toms when your black/gold was getting striped. By chance a couple weeks later I ran across this whizzer prototype model D brochure from my Dads Collection. Base bike in the ad was painted in the same color combo. Thought maybe Schwinn used the color combo for promotions, etc. Sorry pics aren’t better.
> View attachment 1104750
> 
> ...


----------



## Autocycleplane (Dec 2, 2019)




----------



## Goldenrod (Dec 3, 2019)

Black is a great color with stripes.  This is a 175 Harley caught in a fire.  An old Schwinn that was found near me. Please note the short phone number.  No zip code.


----------



## catfish (Dec 3, 2019)

bobcycles said:


> This might be the BLACKEST black bike?
> A couple of years back I restored a 'clone' of a fabled and actual bicycle residing in a distinguished collection in Chicago....
> A 1941 Schwinn BA607 all black bicycle with gold 'box' pinstriping everywhere (like a Paramount etc),
> front and rear expander drum brakes, and unusual circular "All American" head badge.
> ...




Beautiful work!


----------



## Rustngrease (Dec 4, 2019)

Goldenrod said:


> Black is a great color with stripes.  This is a 175 Harley caught in a fire.  An old Schwinn that was found near me. Please note the short phone number.  No zip code.View attachment 1105251
> View attachment 1105252
> 
> View attachment 1105250
> ...



Ooo love that harley


----------



## mike j (Dec 4, 2019)

...well, it's almost Friday.


----------



## THEGOLDENGREEK (Dec 4, 2019)




----------



## 1motime (Dec 4, 2019)

rollfaster said:


> Black Friday..View attachment 1103122
> View attachment 1103123
> 
> View attachment 1103124



That lightweight is a beauty.  All black  Perfect look!


----------



## tech549 (Dec 5, 2019)

mike j said:


> ...well, it's almost Friday.
> 
> View attachment 1105975



mike is that the bike you picked up at Copake?that came out great ,very nice!!


----------



## mike j (Dec 5, 2019)

Good eye Paul & thanks, that's the one. It was a fun project, looking forward to finding another crustacean there next April.


----------



## mrg (Dec 5, 2019)




----------



## fordmike65 (Dec 6, 2019)

mrg said:


> View attachment 1106375
> 
> View attachment 1106376



Black Thursday? Hmmm....doesn't have that ring to it


----------



## bicycle larry (Dec 6, 2019)

MY GRAND DAUGHTERS BLACK MONARK


----------



## bicycle larry (Dec 6, 2019)

MY BUDDYS CLIPPER


----------



## Blue Streak (Dec 6, 2019)




----------



## cyclingday (Dec 6, 2019)




----------



## brwstrmgmt (Dec 6, 2019)




----------



## frankenbike (Dec 6, 2019)

"40 Roadmaster, more to come in what else----- black! 
Daily drivers: 2011 Caprice, 2008 GMC Sierra 2500, 2002 Corvette Z06, 1932 Ford Pickup- all of 'em black...............you get the idea!


----------



## saladshooter (Dec 6, 2019)

Black Friday again!


----------



## John Gailey (Dec 7, 2019)

I meant to do this yesterday.


----------



## hm. (Mar 13, 2020)




----------



## 1817cent (Mar 13, 2020)

37 Schwinn Super Deluxe.  Thanks, Bobcycles!!


----------



## Kickstand3 (Mar 13, 2020)

..


----------



## Just Jeff (Mar 13, 2020)




----------



## Scott1963 (Apr 4, 2020)

Lookn4bikes said:


> View attachment 1103103



my bro-n-law has a super similar Air Rider, can we see the head badge on yours?


----------



## Lookn4bikes (Apr 4, 2020)

Scott1963 said:


> my bro-n-law has a super similar Air Rider, can we see the head badge on yours?View attachment 1167486








Standard Westfield badge.


----------



## Kickstand3 (Apr 23, 2020)

bump


----------



## fordmike65 (Apr 23, 2020)

Kickstand3 said:


> bump


----------



## 1motime (Apr 23, 2020)

Yeah but.....


----------



## Autocycleplane (Apr 23, 2020)




----------



## Tony M (Apr 23, 2020)




----------



## mrg (Apr 24, 2020)

I didn't want to jump the gun!, It's Friday now!, at least here!, late 40's Colson.


----------



## 1motime (Apr 24, 2020)

mrg said:


> I didn't want to jump the gun!, It's Friday now!, at least here!, late 40's Colson.View attachment 1180273
> View attachment 1180274
> 
> View attachment 1180275



Looks better without the tank!


----------



## Tim the Skid (Apr 24, 2020)




----------



## comet (Apr 24, 2020)

Motobecane and a 1955 Schwinn. Same year as me.


----------



## tripple3 (Apr 24, 2020)

1938 Rust Junkie Tiki Twin-bar


----------



## Casual dreamer (Apr 24, 2020)

Here's some of mine.


----------



## saladshooter (Apr 24, 2020)




----------



## Hammerhead (Apr 24, 2020)

My only black bike.
Hammerhead


----------



## fordmike65 (Apr 24, 2020)

comet said:


> Motobecane and a 1955 Schwinn. Same year as me.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1180441



Diggin' that singlebar


----------



## vincev (Apr 24, 2020)




----------



## vincev (Apr 24, 2020)




----------



## vincev (Apr 24, 2020)




----------



## fordmike65 (Apr 24, 2020)




----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Apr 24, 2020)




----------



## Rusty McNickel (Apr 24, 2020)

Forgot about this bicycle. It was salvaged out of the shed at my brother-in-laws soon to be reposessed shore house. For the condition it was in and my marginal interest in the era it became the perfect bicycle to pimp out for my college-bound step son. Put some stuff on it I wish I had back but... C est la vie. The 3 speed Shimano coaster hub I put on did not survive the hills of Syracuse and I don't know what it was replaced with by the local shop but it served him well while there. He lives in Manhattan now. The bicycle sits in the shed of his girlfriends fathers North Jersey house. He has since had a stroke. It will probably be sold at a yard sale price or even worse put in the trash. But it was fun to build and ride.
Forgot about this too. In researching the schwinn serial number I found it was built 4/30/64. Same as the tag I bought for the bicycle. Welcome... To the Twilight Zone.


----------



## redline1968 (Apr 24, 2020)

1900


----------



## Rollo (Apr 24, 2020)

... The latest Black one ... workin' on it this weekend ... will post an update next Friday ...


----------



## tanksalot (Apr 24, 2020)

Elgin Twin 40 it’s a riding work in progress.


----------



## Tim the Skid (Apr 24, 2020)

B-6


----------



## Robertriley (Apr 24, 2020)

BLWNMNY said:


> The only black one I have.....View attachment 1103102



 Always one of my favorite bikes. I'm glad to see it's still altogether.


----------



## Robertriley (Apr 24, 2020)

View attachment 1180813


----------



## BLWNMNY (Apr 24, 2020)

Robertriley said:


> Always one of my favorite bikes. I'm glad to see it's still altogether.



It’s still exactly as you left it Chris..... I wouldn’t change a thing.


----------



## mrg (Apr 24, 2020)

It's still Friday here!, 53 Goodyear Double Eagle !


----------



## Robertriley (Apr 25, 2020)




----------



## Kickstand3 (May 1, 2020)

..


----------



## Freqman1 (May 1, 2020)




----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (May 1, 2020)




----------



## Rollo (May 1, 2020)




----------



## blasterracing (May 1, 2020)




----------



## blasterracing (May 1, 2020)




----------



## blasterracing (May 1, 2020)




----------



## blasterracing (May 1, 2020)




----------



## blasterracing (May 1, 2020)




----------



## blasterracing (May 1, 2020)




----------



## mrg (May 1, 2020)

54 Jag


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (May 1, 2020)

Dragged these 3 black bikes out of a roll away dumpster in a guys driveway last year while on a Longmont Bike Night ride. Saw a grip sticking out at the other end of the dumpster out of the corner of my eye and tried to ignore it because I have WAAAAAYYY too many bikes already.  















Of course I can't let an old bike go to the dump so my friend Bob and I took a closer look to find these buried under a bunch of garage junk. 



I left a couple notes for the homeowner with an offer $$ if I could dig 'em out to be saved. He called a couple days later after digging them out. Gave him $100 and hooked Bob up with the Skipper since he's a Schwinn guy.


----------



## Kickstand3 (May 1, 2020)

I’m really digging all these Black bikes , kinda giving me a itch for another one


----------



## Rollo (May 1, 2020)




----------



## Axlerod (May 3, 2020)




----------



## schwinnguyinohio (May 11, 2020)

52 Phantom


----------



## John Gailey (Jun 20, 2020)

36 Flat tank.


----------



## 1817cent (Jun 20, 2020)

37 Autocycle and a 41 Streamliner


----------



## Blue Streak (Jun 20, 2020)




----------



## Dazed & Confused (Jun 21, 2020)




----------



## tech549 (Jun 26, 2020)

52 colorflow


----------



## srfndoc (Jun 26, 2020)

57 Evans Colson


----------



## Wheeled Relics (Jun 26, 2020)

...


----------



## Kickstand3 (Jun 26, 2020)

42 War Time
Minty


----------



## Blue Streak (Jun 26, 2020)




----------



## Gladiron (Jun 26, 2020)




----------



## mrg (Jun 26, 2020)

58 Hornet Deluxe & 59 Wasp!


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Jun 26, 2020)




----------



## REC (Jun 27, 2020)

This one was "finished" last week. Rides like you're on a cloud!




REC


----------



## Gladiron (Jul 17, 2020)

Free Spirit frame rescued from the scrap pile.


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Jul 17, 2020)

1901 G & J Rambler, with cutout frame lugs.


----------



## 1motime (Jul 17, 2020)

Beautiful lug!


----------



## saladshooter (Jul 17, 2020)




----------



## Kickstand3 (Jul 17, 2020)

..


----------



## saladshooter (Nov 27, 2020)




----------



## Rivnut (Nov 27, 2020)




----------



## fordmike65 (Nov 27, 2020)




----------



## catfish (Nov 27, 2020)




----------



## Hammerhead (Nov 27, 2020)

'57 Deluxe Hornet 



'64 Jaguar


----------



## tech549 (Nov 27, 2020)

rollfast


----------



## fordmike65 (Nov 27, 2020)

tech549 said:


> rollfast
> 
> View attachment 1307805



Damn that's a good lookin bike


----------



## barneyguey (Nov 27, 2020)

1937 Pullman


----------



## bicycle larry (Nov 27, 2020)

some here


----------



## lgrinnings (Nov 27, 2020)

Like a model T...


----------



## lgrinnings (Nov 27, 2020)

This one’s even got black in the name... Teens Black Beauty.


----------



## Swampthing (Nov 27, 2020)

My newest build.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Nov 27, 2020)

here are mine


----------



## Rivnut (Nov 27, 2020)

Started life as an '84 Cruiser 5.


----------



## 1motime (Nov 27, 2020)

Swampthing said:


> My newest build.
> View attachment 1307837



That is cool  What is your gear set up?


----------



## SKPC (Nov 27, 2020)




----------



## Swampthing (Nov 27, 2020)

1motime said:


> That is cool  What is your gear set up?



It’s a fixed gear. 
but I have a double up front and a Dingle in the back. I can run the high gear on pavement, and switch to the lower for sand and rough trails.


----------



## GTs58 (Nov 27, 2020)

A sexty one Corvette 5. One of three Black ones that 




I have. And it's still Friday here!


----------



## ballooney (Nov 27, 2020)

Would have been cool to do a group shot but didn’t happen...not quite Saturday yet...Black Friday bikes:


----------



## mrg (Nov 28, 2020)

38 Henderson


----------



## Phattiremike (Nov 28, 2020)

Here's a few...


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Nov 28, 2020)

Wow,wow,wow,wow,wow real nice bike


----------



## Jon Olson (Nov 28, 2020)

1936 Schwinn De Luxe Cycleplane Model B 107 with a “senior” needed 1960’s kickback.


----------



## John Gailey (Jan 31, 2021)

Sunday, I'm an idiot.   Been looking for this thread since Friday.


----------



## Kickstand3 (Jan 31, 2021)

36 Schwinn


----------



## lounging (Feb 26, 2021)




----------



## Schwinn lover (Feb 26, 2021)

Black bike Friday!!!


----------



## Kickstand3 (Feb 26, 2021)

..


----------



## biggermustache (Feb 26, 2021)

.


----------



## Autocycleplane (Feb 26, 2021)




----------



## bicycle larry (Feb 26, 2021)

HERES TWO FOR FRIDAY


----------



## cyclingday (Feb 26, 2021)

Just to be clear, this thread was started to commemorate the day after Thanksgiving.
Affectionately known as BLACK FRIDAY.

Anybody posting a black bike on any other given Friday, is in full violation of the original intent and spirt of this thread.
Cease and desist immediately!
Have a nice day, and we’ll be looking forward to seeing your beautiful black bikes next November 26th 2021.


----------



## Junkman Bob (Feb 26, 2021)

Cool Hornet Deluxe 
And an Elgin rat


----------



## Billythekid (Feb 26, 2021)

Just got these today prewar compax sports traveler


----------



## Blue Streak (Feb 26, 2021)




----------



## vincev (Feb 26, 2021)




----------



## mrg (Feb 26, 2021)

Well at least it’s Friday and my bike's black, 41 Henderson Klunker


----------



## mrg (Feb 26, 2021)

What was Dec. 6th. Marty


cyclingday said:


> View attachment 1106518











						BLACK FRIDAY! Let's see your black bikes! | General Discussion About Old Bicycles
					






					thecabe.com


----------



## cyclingday (Feb 26, 2021)

A day that will live in infamy.
Oh, wait!
That was December 7th.


----------



## Autocycleplane (Mar 4, 2021)

cyclingday said:


> View attachment 1364173
> Just to be clear, this thread was started to commemorate the day after Thanksgiving.
> Affectionately known as BLACK FRIDAY.
> 
> ...


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (May 13, 2022)

A year since last post so here it goes. My 1951 Black Phantom.


----------



## Lonestar (May 13, 2022)

1950 Panther


----------



## catfish (May 13, 2022)




----------



## catfish (May 13, 2022)




----------



## dasberger (May 13, 2022)




----------



## vincev (May 13, 2022)




----------



## vincev (May 13, 2022)




----------



## DonChristie (May 13, 2022)

Last weekends ride with my Son!


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (May 13, 2022)

*Not mine ... but I like it *


----------



## srfndoc (May 13, 2022)




----------



## Oldnut (May 13, 2022)

Old blackie


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (May 13, 2022)




----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (May 13, 2022)




----------



## fordmike65 (May 13, 2022)




----------



## fordmike65 (May 13, 2022)




----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (May 13, 2022)

1941 Schwinn


----------



## Hammerhead (May 13, 2022)




----------

